# Rocky Mountain Powerplay



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Rocky Mountain Altitude Powerplay eMTB debuts - Mtbr.com

They're starting to look better and better. Center of gravity is better and water bottle mount compatibility is supported.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

